# USA to New Zealand Shipping



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

I have some boxes to ship (personal effects, clothes, etc. but no furniture or other bigger things - everything in boxes) from the USA to New Zealand. I have searched the forum here but I haven't found much. It is less than 10 boxes and I wondered if there is much of a difference in cost among shippers for stuff like this.

Thanks in advance! :clap2:


----------



## dodgerodger (Jun 14, 2012)

My wife and I took 8 suitcases with us to NZ and paid excess baggage; ended up being cheaper than shipping them.


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

That's an idea dodgerodger, I'll check out American Airlines, Qantas and Air NZ to compare. Looks like they all limit the weight at 50lbs each and the amount of pieces you can book. Any suggestions or advice?

Any other ideas?


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

BTW, I submitted my info to the link here "Get International Move Quotes" and supposedly it was sent to six companies. I only received one quote.


----------

